# Jessica Nigri



## VeMuñeca

She has some nice cosplays. What are your thoughts on her?


----------



## sajs

Hmmm ... I don't know, killer boobs ? :lol


----------



## DistraughtOwl

She's okay


----------



## VeMuñeca

She has some cool cosplays! But recently she got into drama over sponsorship and lying about certain things. On a forum I was a part of they exposed her. I remained neutral about how I feel about her after the stuff I read.

I used to watch her Mail Monday videos two years ago when they were cute, but lately she hasn't been doing them much though.


----------



## KelsKels

I like how you posted her more modest photos lol. I think she's super hot.. I'm jealous of her boobs. At least they're fake. If I had money I'd have those boobs too! I don't know anything about her personality or anything, I've just seen photos. I wonder what the drama was?


----------



## CloudChaser

Not my type.


----------



## rdrr

She probably has to deal with a lot of unwanted/unwarranted attention because of her looks, job and internet "celebrity" status.


----------



## VeMuñeca

KelsKels said:


> I like how you posted her more modest photos lol. I think she's super hot.. I'm jealous of her boobs. At least they're fake. If I had money I'd have those boobs too! I don't know anything about her personality or anything, I've just seen photos. I wonder what the drama was?


Hahaha! Yeah I did! xD

Some people say her personality is fake and some fans shared their stories of her being mean to them.

Basically the whole sponsorship drama started when she claimed to receive gifts from fans, but it turned out to be sponsored items.


----------



## VeMuñeca

rdrr said:


> She probably has to deal with a lot of unwanted/unwarranted attention because of her looks, job and internet "celebrity" status.


That is probably why she's not on YouTube as much.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

I remember there being a little bit of controversy when I first heard of her as she got kicked out of a gaming event (PAX I think) when helping to promote Lollipop Chainsaw with her cosplay - such events had started to introduce rules banning 'booth babes' and people complained that her outfit was too revealing even after a costume change.

Her cosplay seems decent, she definitely has the right figure to pull off certain characters. If I remember correctly she's also done some voice acting for the Super Sonico anime & game - I guess it wasn't too much of a stretch for her to provide the voice for a character who's an idol/model.


----------



## Cashel

I approve.


----------



## StephCurry

Eurgh, fake boobs. Huge turn-off for me uke


----------



## Karsten

StephCurry said:


> Eurgh, fake boobs. Huge turn-off for me uke


Pretty sure her breasts are real albeit incredibly large.


----------



## StephCurry

thekloWN said:


> Pretty sure her breasts are real albeit incredibly large.


do those look real to you?


----------



## Karsten

StephCurry said:


> do those look real to you?


Yeah? I don't think they look fake at all.


----------



## Estillum

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I have no idea what people see in cosplaying, in both why they do it or what they enjoy in seeing other people do it.


----------



## CptHello

Estillum said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I have no idea what people see in cosplaying, in both why they do it or what they enjoy in seeing other people do it.


Some people enjoy the creativity around making and building their own costumes, the challenge and the fun of it. Then showing those costumes off to people who share that interest as well.

It's a way to express yourself about something you really enjoy, and it can be an incredibly social thing as well. I'm sure you've seen the huge conventions and what not where tons of people show up in costume.

Maybe some people just like to dress up and pretend to be someone or something else.

I don't cosplay, but I can see why people would like it. To each their own.


----------



## KelsKels

thekloWN said:


> Pretty sure her breasts are real albeit incredibly large.












https://www.google.com/search?q=jes...AUIBygB&biw=360&bih=560#imgrc=T5kWlU2bb2l6_M:

They aren't real.. But it doesn't matter. Boobs are boobs. Regardless she's hot af.


----------



## Karsten

KelsKels said:


> They aren't real.. But it doesn't matter. Boobs are boobs. Regardless she's hot af.


Notice how they sag into her body when she lays flat. I don't think fake breasts do that.

I mean, I don't care either way, but I really don't think they're fake.


----------



## Fruitcake

thekloWN said:


> Notice how they sag into her body when she lays flat. I don't think fake breasts do that.
> 
> I mean, I don't care either way, but I really don't think they're fake.





StephCurry said:


> do those look real to you?


Not sure how I ended up here or why I am bothering to post but natural breasts don't grow that way, with very rounded, defined cleavage in the centre even when nothing is pushing them up or together. Natural breasts are shallower right at the centre even if they are very full breasts, and it slopes much more gradually to the bone in the middle. Damn it's hard to describe boob shape. It's not just natural variation in breasts either. Breasts just don't have those clearly defined edges in the centre where the full part meets the bone.


----------



## StephCurry

Fruitcake said:


> Not sure how I ended up here or why I am bothering to post but natural breasts don't grow that way, with very rounded, defined cleavage in the centre even when nothing is pushing them up or together. Natural breasts are shallower on the centre and it slopes much more gradually to the bone in the middle. Damn it's hard to describe boob shape. It's not just natural variation in breasts either. Breasts just don't have that clearly defined line in the centre.


Thank you for clarifying that ma'am, I knew I was right. :laugh: 
They just look too 'stiff' to me to be natural. I've watched more than enough porn to detect when tits are fake and when they are natural, so it is second nature to me now. It is a skill I have acquired over many years. :nerd:

Also how the hell did I end up arguing about fake boobs on a social anxiety forum :haha :rofl Just like klown said though I really don't care (about this specific girl or cosplay, idgaf), just felt like making a comment about fake tits lol.


----------



## knightofdespair

Fruitcake said:


> Not sure how I ended up here or why I am bothering to post but natural breasts don't grow that way, with very rounded, defined cleavage in the centre even when nothing is pushing them up or together. Natural breasts are shallower right at the centre even if they are very full breasts, and it slopes much more gradually to the bone in the middle. Damn it's hard to describe boob shape. It's not just natural variation in breasts either. Breasts just don't have those clearly defined edges in the centre where the full part meets the bone.


Lol this post is full of win.. I nominate it for one of the best of all time.


----------



## Karsten

I'm still not convinced they're fake.


----------

